# Shimano Reel repair



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Curado Reel Repair 
(First off If I needed one cleaned or repaired locally and *quickly* I would use Mike in Friendswood.)

*For those old garage junkers or in those do not work as well as they once did or ones that are in need of repair that are laying around waiting for you to do something with: 
*

I had posted earlier that Last year I sent two Curados back to the factory and after 3 months I got two new reels back in the return mail for about 70$ plus 5$ shipping after they said both could not be repaired. Both were working but after 5 years not in the best shape. 35$ is not a bad price for two new regular curados. Being new to saltwater I did not know how to clean the reels the first year I fished. They worked with Corrision X but were never 100%.

I sent a Superfree in 6 weeks ago and the total cost was 20 dollars plus the shipping out there to completely rebuild the reel.

It is a busy time of the year but if you are like a lot of people and have several spares that are not quite as good as they once were or just junk in the garage you might want to look at sending them in to see if you can get a new replacement currado or one completely rebuilt cheap if you have the time.

Service was good and with an email they can keep you informed.

They are taking some of the older reels off the repair list as they run out of parts so check what you have if you think it is worth sending them in.

I have been very happy with the Repair service.

JimD


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Jim, Can you post the Shimano address and phone number for us? I have a couple I need to turn in for a good detailing.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Here you go:


Shimano attn Reel Repair
1 Holland
Irvine, CA 92618

877-577-0600


----------



## WillFish (May 21, 2004)

How long is the normal turn around for reel service?

Thanks


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

they reel repair request form on their web site that you need to print fill out and send in with the reels.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Our current turn around time is 6 weeks and dropping.


----------



## Big'un (Jun 28, 2007)

Anybody have a link to Shimano's repair request?


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Here ya go...
http://fish.shimano.com/publish/content/fish/sac/us/en/customer_service/repair_services.html


----------

